
Show HN: Neat, the Minimalist CSS Framework - codazoda
https://neat.joeldare.com
======
Finnucane
It must be show off your css day today. I was going to say, you might want to
change your name to avoid confusion with the project from thoughtbot, but it
looks like they're not maintaining that any longer.

~~~
codazoda
I did a quick search but I didn't spend too much time on the name. Although it
reads a little like a marketing peace, and I would love it if others used it,
it's just a little personal project so that I don't keep reinventing the wheel
on my own minimalist web projects.

